
Show HN: Next.js and Apollo Example – Universally render your GraphQL app - ads1018
https://github.com/ads1018/next-apollo-example
======
ads1018
Next.js offers universal rendering which is a huge win with regards to
performance but coupled with the client side data caching that the graphql
client, Apollo, gives you and your app's perceived performance goes through
the roof.

